# Walmart Closing Fabrics



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well it's for sure now....at least in my area. Spoke to the manager today and fabrics will be gone before the end of the year. THey all got an email yesterday that said it was a for sure thing now unless complains seriously start pouring in. Not only fabrics but patterns, notions etc. too. Manager said no store within a hundred miles will have it. She said if we call 1800 Walmart and complain, then maybe, but she said to call and call and tell you friends.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wow, TC... we knew it was a probable on many WalMart sites. Now I'll have to ask once again at the WalMart I use more than others around town. 

I think they probably will do away with that, the fabric selection is old and seeming more tacky and lower quality than before. Part of it is the one lady that really knew sewing left, and it just isn;t kept as nice, etc. I don't think I've bought any fabric there in months.

TC - are you near Dumas TX? If so there is a really nice quilt store on the N. Side of the square around the court house there. I always visit it when I go to Channing to visit my Mom and Dad.

Angie


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

That was an issue that was brought up in our area, but so far it is staying....hopefully, where ever we move to will have some sembalance of a fabric store, even if it is Wally World.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Angie, no I'm not near Dumas, at least I don't think I am. I'm in East, East Texas. 

I am just mad because alot of times Wal mart has the cheapest selection, and if they stop.... I am wondering if fabric stores will hike up their prices even more, when it's known we have no other choice.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm old enough to remember when there were fabric stores in every shopping center, mall and small town.
The closest Walmart to me closed it's fabric dept. in April. The nearest multi-fabric store is now 80 miles away. There is a quilting store closer but if you want something other than cotton or if you want to pay less that 9.00+ a yard for material, you're out of luck.
I don't mind ordering some things off the internet - particularly batistes for heirloom sewing, unbleached muslin, etc but, most of the time. I want to see and handle the fabric I'm interested in.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just called 1800- walmart and it is not a rumor. All fabric in all walmarts will diappear before the close of this year. They will expand a new department called "life's celebrations" for birthday parties, wedding, scrapbooking......

I told them, how are we to have a wedding if we can't sew the dress, or scrapbook without fabric etc.

He agreed and said that they were actually logging calls and counting the complaints. If it reaches a magic number fabrics may stay. He did say to ask your friends to call, but each one should, not collectivly. As they are really counting the results.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TC that's good to know that they are counting the calls - 
Maybe lots will see this thread and call.

Angie


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I have aready called one time, about 2 months ago, I was just taking to my sister about this today, I told her to call too, I am going to call again to make sure I get counted. If they close the fabric deptment in our Walmart we will not have a real fabric store in our town, the next one would be 45 minutes away. :help: 
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, the Walmart fabric section in the Madison AL store is suppose to be gone within 3 weeks. Just was in there today, and it's looking ratty and unloved....

Oh well,

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I made my complaint call yesterday. One can never tell, these calls just might help. Keep the calls going in. 1-800-WalMart


----------



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

ours is on it's way out. With three new walmarts being built you would think that they would keep it in at least one of them. My friend in KY said that they complained enough at their Walmart that they are going to keep it for 2 more years and then will reevaluate or something. As far as I know the closest Walmart will be 26 miles, then 29, then I have to go over to Tupelo to Hobby Lobby or one of the only Hancocks left. 
I am so disappointed that they are doing this. That and I don't have any money right now to cash in on the mark down of all the stuff that they are getting rid of. 

Blessings,
Debi


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I just made a post in the craft section of this site regarding fabric stores. The local walmart here is supposed to close their fabric dept. Also two Hancock fabric stores within a two hour drive of me have also closed - leaving me to fend for fabric at Walmart. When that closes I wont' be able to buy fabric anywhere around here.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe they are closing all of them in all the stores. I can understand in some areas where that would be a good business decision, like where JoAnn fabric superstore has opened or where the department is losing money because sewing isn't prevalent anymore, but ALL of them. I am going to call and complain.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Our WalMart is now telling me they have won a reprieve till next June. The one in the next town over is waiting for an email telling them to pack it all up. No closing sale will be held as it will all be sent to stores whose depts are still open.
PQ


----------

